# LED headlight strobes.....



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

I know this sounds dumb .. but a few months ago i was told by i guy who installs emergency lights on cop cars ... that they actually make a L.E.D. module that snaps into your head light housing like corner strobes ...... just curious is this FACT or FICTION ??? ...


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

sorry didnt realize i was still in the picture forum when i asked this ...


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

They do make them, but I have only found them for Crown Vics. I am sure they would work in other applications.

http://www.swps.com/code3-led-hideaway-taillight.html

Jon


----------



## john boardman (Sep 25, 2006)

There are some on ebay for 25.00 mount em front back wherever I was looking at them last night and wondered how easy the setup would be.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2-RE...tegoryZ33713QQihZ007QQitemZ170033678652QQrdZ1


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

There are a few out there, but they are not nearly as effective as the strobes are yet. Give it some time & they will improve.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

cool appreciate the info .... hope everyone is ready for winter .... hehehe ....


----------



## John911 (Mar 7, 2006)

*LED Hide-a-way*

These devices are available but they are applications-specific. Only the Ford Crown Victoria is on the market today since it comprises >80% of police vehicles. These devices replace the OEM turn signal bulb. They are amazingly effective (made by Whelen).

The reflector design and vehicle electronics are what limit the ability to transfer a Crown Vic unit into any other vehicle. A more universal solution that is truly effective may be many years away.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

FWIW Check your state laws before installing any headlight strobes- they are illegal in many states unless the vehicle is emergency response. (And no, tow trucks, landscapers and snow plows are not yet considered emergancy response... )


----------

